# My small collection



## Oculus (Nov 10, 2016)

So I found a few old cameras which belonged to my grandfather, and they haven't been used in at least 15 years. So here is the list:

Praktica MTL 5B (this is the one I'm currently using, only camera that is fully functional)
Praktica MTL 3 (the viewfinder seems to be discolored or something like that)
Nikkormat FT3 (light meter stuck at maximum, but otherwise completely functional)
Voigtländer Bessa I (not the SLR, but the folding one; unfortunately a screw is missing and the "cloth" part has a tear in it )
Zeiss Ikon Contaflex I (shutter blades seem to be stuck)
Well, this is my (somewhat broken) collection. I was thinking about getting a few of them fixed, but it would be way too expensive. If anybody has an idea on how to fix some of these problems, I would love to hear it.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 10, 2016)

There are sites on the web about DIY repairs ... though some things are just difficult or require replacement parts.

Not sure about the discolouring, not enough details.
Replacing a cloth shutter is not something I would normally attempt (yes, I have done it).
Unsticking shutter should be the easiest repair.


----------



## compur (Nov 10, 2016)

RE the FT3:

- Be sure the battery chamber is clean and a fresh battery is installed the right way 'round.

- The film advance lever is also the meter on/off switch. Pull it away from the body until the red dot shows to turn on the meter.

- Make sure the meter coupling lever located on the lens mount is in the correct position for the lens you are using (AI or Non-AI) as detailed here:
Nikkormat FT3 - Some key Features and Controls

- If you are using a non-AI lens you will also have to stop it down to take a reading by pressing the  button alongside the prism.


----------



## john.margetts (Nov 11, 2016)

Contaflex shutters are very complicated. I have had success with flushing a stuck Contaflex shutter with naphtha but there is a risk of transferring oil/dirt to other parts. On the other hand, the camera is no good while stuck and you are unlikely to find anyone with the skills to repair it properly. An excellent camera when working well.


----------



## Oculus (Nov 11, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> Replacing a cloth shutter is not something I would normally attempt (yes, I have done it).


Why wouldn't you recommend it? I honestly wouldn't mind trying it. Worst case scenario is that it stays broken (although I don't want to completely ruin it). 



compur said:


> RE the FT3:
> 
> - Be sure the battery chamber is clean and a fresh battery is installed the right way 'round.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I will try that as soon as I have enough time!



john.margetts said:


> Contaflex shutters are very complicated. I have had success with flushing a stuck Contaflex shutter with naphtha but there is a risk of transferring oil/dirt to other parts. On the other hand, the camera is no good while stuck and you are unlikely to find anyone with the skills to repair it properly. An excellent camera when working well.


Did you use a cotton ball? Well I did find a place that would repair it, but they charge 120 euros an hour, and that doesn't include any spare parts. They told me it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 11, 2016)

Ah, I have to correct myself ... I thought I read "cloth shutter" ... what you mean is that there is a tear in the leather bellows ?
If it is the bellows you should be able to patch that with something to keep light out.

Flush ... meaning just pouring naphtha (good solvent for this kind of thing) right onto the gears, then try working the mechanisms.


----------



## john.margetts (Nov 11, 2016)

Oculus said:


> john.margetts said:
> 
> 
> > Contaflex shutters are very complicated. I have had success with flushing a stuck Contaflex shutter with naphtha but there is a risk of transferring oil/dirt to other parts. On the other hand, the camera is no good while stuck and you are unlikely to find anyone with the skills to repair it properly. An excellent camera when working well.
> ...


No! Using a cotton ball will introduce fibres which will cause even more problems. Pour the naphtha into the shutter mechanism. It will do two things. 1) flush out any dust/grit that might be jamming things. 2) provide temporary lubrication to allow parts to move past each other.

Do not be tempted to use WD40 or any oil as both will make things worse. Clockwork shutters work better when running dry.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 11, 2016)

Nice set. I have a Contaflex - temperamental! Mine jammed once and I just put it on a shelf... some time later it was just unstuck and working again. I think the tension just released on its own. Sadly probably not worth the expense to have repaired (unless you found a parts camera real cheap and really really really wanted the camera working and wanted to spend money on the labor).

I find sometimes just playing with a camera and releasing the shutter it can start working more smoothly. Or some stick or are inaccurate at slower speeds. I usually use them on the faster speeds like at least 1/60, 1/125 etc. instead of B (bulb) or T (timer) or slower like 1/50, 1/30, etc. Sometimes those timers wear out or run really slow (and get slower and slower as it unwinds or time is up!).

There was somebody (can't think offhand) making bellows covers that wrapped around the existing bellows to make a camera light tight (maybe used Velcro to be removable/temporary). Or patching like Dennis suggested is an option.

You might try Rick Oleson's site. I see now he has a PDF you can buy and download which would save being shipped the CD since for you it would be overseas. rick's page

You could take a look at http://www.filmphotographyproject.com or Welcome to Filmwasters.com out of the UK if you want to waste time talking about film. Or look up Film is Not Dead, they set up maybe monthly at someplace called the Brickyard? and if I was in the UK I'd go find them! as it is I like looking at pictures of their booth.


----------



## john.margetts (Nov 11, 2016)

Yes, once a shutter is moving, dry firing it improves its action. For old cameras I am keen on using i might sit there for half an hour just repeatedly dry firing the shutter. All cameras benefit from having the shutter fired on a regular basis.


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 11, 2016)

Nice little collection, I myself just got a Voigtländer.....those are sweet!


----------



## Oculus (Nov 12, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> Ah, I have to correct myself ... I thought I read "cloth shutter" ... what you mean is that there is a tear in the leather bellows ?
> If it is the bellows you should be able to patch that with something to keep light out.
> 
> Flush ... meaning just pouring naphtha (good solvent for this kind of thing) right onto the gears, then try working the mechanisms.


Yeah, that is what I meant. Sorry about the confusion. However that isn't the only problem. There is also a screw missing which attaches the lens part to the piece of metal that is connected to front cover. (I hope that makes sense, as my terminology isn't the best. If you want I could post a picture of the camera and that will give you a pretty good idea of what's wrong with it)

That is what I was thinking at first, but it sounded a bit too extreme. 



john.margetts said:


> Do not be tempted to use WD40 or any oil as both will make things worse. Clockwork shutters work better when running dry.


Please don't tell me that someone tried to fix a camera with WD40. 




vintagesnaps said:


> Nice set. I have a Contaflex - temperamental! Mine jammed once and I just put it on a shelf... some time later it was just unstuck and working again. I think the tension just released on its own. Sadly probably not worth the expense to have repaired (unless you found a parts camera real cheap and really really really wanted the camera working and wanted to spend money on the labor).
> 
> I find sometimes just playing with a camera and releasing the shutter it can start working more smoothly. Or some stick or are inaccurate at slower speeds. I usually use them on the faster speeds like at least 1/60, 1/125 etc. instead of B (bulb) or T (timer) or slower like 1/50, 1/30, etc. Sometimes those timers wear out or run really slow (and get slower and slower as it unwinds or time is up!).
> 
> ...


Rick's site looks great! And $15 is a really good price for all the knowledge you can obtain from it.

Unfortunately I live relatively far away from the UK and I have only been there twice. But if I ever go back there, I will make sure to check them out!



webestang64 said:


> Nice little collection, I myself just got a Voigtländer.....those are sweet!


They really are...

when they work!


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 12, 2016)

Repairing old cameras is not that difficult ... if you have a lot of spare parts and the right tools.
Rick's collection of info is great, I bought his CD long ago and always reference it ... and he is still active (I think) on other forums like the rangefinder forum.


----------



## Oculus (Nov 13, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> Repairing old cameras is not that difficult ... if you have a lot of spare parts and the right tools.


Is there a good website which sells spare parts for old cameras or do you just search on ebay and so on to find the parts you need? Also, are you talking about special tools or just normal screw drivers and so on that you can find at any hardware store?


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 13, 2016)

Spare parts stores are typically only available for the more elite cameras ... like Leica's ... I just get a hold of throw away cameras and scavenge anything useful.

Tools ? ... never enough tools.
https://oldcam.wordpress.com/about-the-tools


----------

